# WSP - White Sands Petroleum



## yogi-in-oz (5 January 2006)

Hi folks,

WSP ..... another driller listing .....

Attached is our WSP astroanalysis, through to
the end of June 2006.

Of course, this is just one techie's view and it may
be totally wrong, so please do your own research ..... 

happy trading

yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 February 2006)

Hi folks,

WSP ..... negative sentiment comes in right on time,
as per analysis posted above on 05012006, with more
negativity to come yet ..... !~!

This is a good example, where time cycle analysis
can be a useful tool, until enough data is availbale
to do some meaningful technical analysis ..... 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (3 April 2006)

Hi folks,

WSP .... from today's news, this rig hasn't been rigged-up
for the first time, yet ..... and by their own admission, it
is still 2 weeks away from being fully commissioned ..... !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 April 2006)

Hi folks,

WSP ..... Bad Weather Interrupts Rig Up

..... and the saga rolls on !~!

happy days

 yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 June 2006)

Hi folks,

..... heard some news today that may nail the 
lid on the WSP coffin, later this year.

It seems that drilling major Ensign (previously OD & E),
will be bringing some more iron into Australia, as well.

Being a switched on global drilling company, their
operations are managed from the bit upwards, by some 
very experienced people, with bottomless pockets,
when it comes to rigs and their maintenance.

Bring it on ..... the sooner, the better for many Aussie
operators, surely ... ???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 June 2006)

Hi folks,

WSP ..... 119.6 metres in 16 days ..... what a disgrace, 
especially after taking so long to get this bucket 
of bolts rigged-up and commissioned !~!

Drilling curve must be looking very sick, not to mention
the question about who is picking up the tab for every
extra day spent on the well, beyond the scheduled 
time frame.

happy trading 


   yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 June 2006)

..... and that's drilling in the fast section ..... lol ... 

Using the same ROP, it will take 361 days to reach
TD in this hole ..... !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------

